# rabbit groomer in ESSEX



## NikkiB (Aug 10, 2008)

does anyone know of a good one?


----------



## jamilia532002 (Sep 8, 2008)

any grooming parlour in your area should be able to groom your bunny


----------



## NikkiB (Aug 10, 2008)

jamilia532002 said:


> any grooming parlour in your area should be able to groom your bunny


you would think so huh , but nope..... rang al ads that came up on yell.com and no1

i dreed when i have to do his nails, and he knows itwhich isnt helping him, id rather someone thats experienced with cutting did it, so i know hes safe, then homes back to me and the security of 'home' if u get me.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

If it's only to have his nails trimmed, then your vet could do it! Might charge more than a grooming parlour, but if you can't find one to do it, that's your next best choice. 

Unless you have a rabbit breeder in your area who would do it for you??


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Wrap the bunny in a towel with only a pair of feet exposed. Get someone to hold the bunny while you clip its nails. Then expose the other set of feet and do the same. Job jobbed


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Just be sure not to cut the quick(The vein that runs through the nail, easy to see with white nails) Nurses at the vets will usually do claws. I think ours charges about £4.00 for a rabbit so you need to check prices at your own vets. Ask them to show you how to do it yourself


----------



## jamilia532002 (Sep 8, 2008)

i found this one on yell.com it had rabbits listed on the add 
animal magic
44 military rd
colchester
essex
co1 2an
tel: 01206 563407


----------



## NikkiB (Aug 10, 2008)

Crownan said:


> Wrap the bunny in a towel with only a pair of feet exposed. Get someone to hold the bunny while you clip its nails. Then expose the other set of feet and do the same. Job jobbed


thats easier said than done lol thats how we do it, with two of us , and he still flips out......... i know its probably down to fear of hurting him on my side transfering to him, hense wanting someone else to do it thats 
confident.




> Just be sure not to cut the quick(The vein that runs through the nail, easy to see with white nails) Nurses at the vets will usually do claws. I think ours charges about £4.00 for a rabbit so you need to check prices at your own vets. Ask them to show you how to do it yourself


Ohh thats cool, i will give them a ring and ask fankoo. 




> i found this one on yell.com it had rabbits listed on the add
> animal magic
> 44 military rd
> colchester
> ...


ill give them a bell too

thanky ou guys xxx


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

My vet nurse used to charge £8 to do my parrots nails, I think most vets will have a nurse that will do it pretty cheaply.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Just be sure not to cut the quick(The vein that runs through the nail, easy to see with white nails) Nurses at the vets will usually do claws. I think ours charges about £4.00 for a rabbit so you need to check prices at your own vets. Ask them to show you how to do it yourself


You know what it is Shell I always cut my own rabbits nails but never with the absolute confidence that I cut the cats' and that's because most rabbits' nails (or certainly the rabbits I had!) are dark and the quick is harder to see than in the white nails of cats.

I can sit my cats on my knee with a pair of clippers and zip through their nails in seconds. With my rabbits it took longer, because I worried more about doing it right! :lol2:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Try finding a Companion Care near you - most of them do all nurse clinics free of charge (including nails), but ring and check first!
www.companioncare.co.uk


----------



## NikkiB (Aug 10, 2008)

thats exactly the same with me, i dont like admitting it worries me to do it, but my rabbits needs come before my pride, as do all my pets :flrt:



feorag said:


> You know what it is Shell I always cut my own rabbits nails but never with the absolute confidence that I cut the cats' and that's because most rabbits' nails (or certainly the rabbits I had!) are dark and the quick is harder to see than in the white nails of cats.
> 
> I can sit my cats on my knee with a pair of clippers and zip through their nails in seconds. With my rabbits it took longer, because I worried more about doing it right! :lol2:


----------



## NikkiB (Aug 10, 2008)

Will have a look right now, cheers for that xx



vetdebbie said:


> Try finding a Companion Care near you - most of them do all nurse clinics free of charge (including nails), but ring and check first!
> www.companioncare.co.uk


----------



## NikkiB (Aug 10, 2008)

I just rung them, i have a 'Turds At Home' literally behind my house, they charge to do it, but its only £5.50......... He will be going in next wednesday



Thank you all SO much for the help, from myself, and Twitch !! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I hate dark claws, a couple of my dogs have hare feet so they never wear their claws down and i have to do them. I hate it, so scared I will hurt them. Our rabbits at The sanctuary have white claws so they are easy to do:whistling2:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

If it's any consolation, vets and nurses hate doing black nails as well! There's no magic to it, just experience of where the quick is PROBABLY going to be. Doon't always work though!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Don't I know it, I caught the quick on my cashmere dwarf lop once :blush:. She was my first rabbit and I felt so awful - worried myself to death about it for days afterwards.

Never cut a quick on a cat's or kitten's claws EVER!!


----------

